

Nielsen Norman Group: The First Decade - edw519
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/nng-anniversary.html

======
henning
> Despite all the Internet technology advances, sharing dinners at good
> restaurants and coffee at each other's houses remains the best way to build
> a personal connection.

Quoted for truth.

------
sanj
I absolutely worship at the feet of Don Norman. But Jakob Nielsen's stuff
leaves me completely cold.

I'm not sure if it is the numbered lists or what. But the writing never holds
my interest for very long.

As Joel says better than I could:

 _"Every time I read Jakob Nielsen," I wrote in 2000, "I get this feeling that
he really doesn't appreciate that usability is not the most important thing on
earth. Sure, usability is important (I wrote a whole book about it). But it is
simply not everyone's number one priority, nor should it be. You get the
feeling that if Mr. Nielsen designed a singles bar, it would be well lit,
clean, with giant menus printed in Arial 14 point, and you'd never have to
wait to get a drink. But nobody would go there; they would all be at Coyote
Ugly Saloon pouring beer on each other."_

